# forgive my ignorance



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So I get all kennel clubs want to do is promote responsible dog ownership & to help people find responsible breeders.

But with a show, How does it go?

The club hires a company to post the show, 
file the correct paperwork,
Collect the entries,
Print the paperwork,
supply ribbons,
and hires the judges.

BUT WHO RUNS THE RINGS? Is it the club, is it the company that is hired?

I just don't know the system of - How a show is logistically run. Any help in clarification world be great.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The sponsoring kennel club, the AKC and the "company" (show superintendent) all work together to pull the event off, but what I think you're asking about is ring stewards.

The club (usually by committee) hires judges, and then these judges are then given assignments for the show according to AKC rules governing what breeds/groups they are approved for, the number of dogs they can judge, etc. Then "ring stewards" are assigned to help the judges. They are the ones who "run the ring" (though the judge is the boss of his/her ring, and the ring stewards are technically assistants to the judge). There is usually one ring steward per ring, but occasionally there will be two. And there is a head ring steward who coordinates all the others. The ring stewards are usually assembled by the host club. They manage each ring during the show, and hand out numbers, call the classes, keep track of the dogs entering the ring, keep track of the winners, and make sure that the judges enter winners into the book. The AKC most always has a field rep at shows, serving as a liaison between the club and the AKC, though they tend not to get involved much unless there is a dispute over something. And the show superintendent sends out information about the show, collects the entry fees, prints catalogs, creates judging books, and maintains a general organizational presence at the show.

It all kind of works together. But ultimately the host club is responsible for making sure everything works.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's a link to the AKC publication for ring stewards. https://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/PDSTEW.pdf

There are various organizations of ring stewards around the country, and they have their own publications that can give you an idea of what ring stewards do.

I hope all this is what you were asking about. If not, I misunderstood.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ring stewarding depends on where you are. We do not have professional ring stewards in Alaska. We all volunteer to work the shows. Say I'm showing my dog at 10 am, I'll volunteer to steward from 10:30 to 1 pm at the show. It's the only way our shows in Alaska can happen. There are 2 stewards per ring. One inside and one outside. The inside steward works with the judge to call the numbers of the exhibitors and has them line up in a particular order that the judge has told the steward they want. The inside steward also records all the placements in a class or BOB competition. The outside steward will hand out numbers, and keep track of anyone not showing up. They make sure that any scheduling changes are kept track of. They also keep on hand any ribbons or trophies to be handed out. The outside steward also keeps track of the tear sheets. 

Bigger shows use professional steward companies. Smaller shows like up here are all done with volunteers. We are the people that show up and roll out the runners and put up the ring gates. We are the ones that make sure everyone is checking in for their grooming spaces. And all those things that need to happen to pull off a show. Lots and lots of volunteers.

I suggest anyone interested in showing, to make sure to volunteer. It's a lot of fun and you'll get to know how a show happens. It helped me understand so much better certain placements like Best of Winners and Select Dog. If I hadn't ring stewarded I wouldn't know how those happen. It's also a great way to get to know judges. They are normal people like you and me trying to make some tough decisions.

Oh and the same can be said for obedience and rally trials. Stewards make the world go around.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When our club puts on our specialty, it is a lot of work.

We actually put the rings up ourselves and set up the agility and obedience rings and put everything away when it is over. Those mats are very heavy. We do all the stewarding too.
We have to make sure that there are porta potties and toilet paper. We order all the ribbons and awards.

We play chauffeur for the judges and make sure they are set up with hotels and meals.
I usually take two days off from work along with having the weekend off.

As much work as it is, it is a lot of fun. This last one I got to meet some big names of handlers and breeders. I have also driven and had meals with quite a few BIG judges, love hearing their stories. I learned something from every single on of them.


----------

